# Urinal Stoppage



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I have 2 urinals side by side the one is draining good the other one is very slow and it doesn't empty all the way its a kohler urinal with a integral trap ,I've plunge it and ran my k-37 in it and still wont open it , the arm is only about 12" long and the only reason i know that i can see it in the pipe chase looking down the wall other pulling it off the wall what else can i do ? Unless the cable on the k-37 is to small to clear it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Pull it, I know your saying, dam, thats not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Your right Ron, Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## PlumbingPro's (Dec 31, 2006)

*Clogged urinal*

Sounds like calcium build up. Pull it and you should be able to see the build up.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Runs like a champ now !! build up to say the least ,I guess the k-37 was going right over the top of it, pulled it and ran the 50 in the arm running great now , Thanks Ron :thumbup:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I hate pulling urinals.


----------

